# microscopic varicocelectomy



## sureshb

Can any one suggest me CPT code for microscopic varicocelectomy?


----------



## julietcheron

Hi ,

microscopic varicocelectomy-88304


----------



## sureshb

*Hi*

My urology dr done excision of varicocele and he used microscope. Can I use CPT codes 55530 & 69990 or shall I report laparoscopy code 55550 kindly suggest me...


----------

